# Sound



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

It's always been common practice to be quiet while fishing. But do you think fish can hear spoken voices in the boat? Obviously if you drop something on the floor it will send a vibration through the water. My friend and i were discussing this and he mentions think about when you're swimming and you dip underwater. You can't hear anything going on above the surface. The conversation began from seeing the way Mike Iaconelli freaks out when he catches a good fish and yells back and forth with the floatilla of fans that follow him around. Wouldn't you think if there is one good fish in an area there could be others and screaming might not be the best option? But what can i say, the guy is successful at what he does. Slightly off topic, Sometimes in the summer at night when it's glass calm we will set the troll on slow and cruise around and cover water with topwater lizards and frogs. Dead quiet. Once in awhile, we'll be getting skunked for hours and then someone accidentally drops something on the floor of my aluminum and it seems to incite strikes. It could be a fluke, but it's happened too many times to deny it. Anybody had similar experiences?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

actually, bassmaster had this question in there mag. a few months ago. a biologist replied that sound waves from above the water (eg. spoken words) are reflected away and can not penetrate below the surface. however, being that a boat is actually in the water, something dropped on the deck will definately make some noise down there. but my question would be, does eccessive screaming send vibrations through the boats hull that can be heard from the under the water. i'm sure it would have to be really loud, but possible.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I tend to do alot of screaming while Bassfishing, I usually have some sort of music playing too. I've had really good days and really bad days. so the music and screaming are staying put during my day on the water!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

the fish hear so many boats, motors, ancors splashing, lures plopping down, and the occational celebration scream that i can"t believe it has much effect on them. i'd say if your catching fish, don't change a thing.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't think it affects them much unless it's dead quiet and you're pounding on the boat. There are times when the fish spook more easily than others, for example clear water, pre-spawn...

I try not to make too much noise just to play it safe.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I've never had a bass tell me to shut up!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I belive that if you are playing you boat stereosystem that you might spook fish. You can feel the vibrations in the floor because the speakers are mounted into the boat. Im guessing that that could under the right circumstances spook wary fish.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Haven't you ever jumped in the water for a swim to cool down on a hot July day while fishing? Get under your boat and have your buddy start talking, move around a tackle box, whatever.
It's pretty neat to have your buddy throw a rattletrap about 50' out and do the fast retrieve while you are underwater.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have found catfishing that sometimes when i get a light run on the bait clicker that if i just pull that line out some more (to make it clcik) i can get a good bite out of a finicky fish everytime....could be a fluke, but sure does seem to work.....flatheadking can vouch for this.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont know if they can hear you above the water or not. But when I am in my boat I try to stay as quiet as possible. They can pick-up sound and vibrations from inside your boat very well. If I am doing something like flippin I try to not even move my feet around too much on the carpet.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sure that I'm not the only one here that has fished out of Aluminum and Fiberglass boats, and aside from "keeping quite" in the back of my mind while in the boat, my catch ratio is about the same from either rig when it came to idle conversation. I do agree though that sudden, loud sounds from any boat would turn fish off in the area you're fishing, especially aluminum rigs.


----------

